# Elektronisch regelbarer Hochlastwiderstand



## jotschi (16 Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen!

ich suche zur Lastsimulation eine ohmsche Last, welche durch eine SPS stufenlos geregelt werden kann.
Auf der Steuerung will ich dann verschiedene Lastkurven hinterlegen, bzw einstellbar machen.
Die Last soll 400V/max.32A/max.22kW ziehen und wir wollen das Ganze mobil aufbauen.

Noch kurz zur Info: unsere Firma stellt Schaltschränke zur Spannungsverteilung her. Schutzklassen und Maßnahmen zum Personenschutz sind uns ein Thema.
Mir geht's hier rein um den Aufbau der Schaltung, da hier das know How zählt. Es gibt zwar div. Lastbänke wo man in fixen Stufen eine Last zuschalten kann, aber eben nichts elektronisch regelbares.

lg jotschi


----------



## MasterOhh (16 Juni 2014)

Schau mal hier:

https://www.ruhstrat.com/de/transfo...bewiderstaende/schiebewiderstand-zweirohr.htm

Die bieten die Schiebewiderstände auch elektrisch verstellbar an.


----------



## jotschi (16 Juni 2014)

Ich hab da mal angefragt, aber kann man die Einstellung nicht elektronisch (z.B. über eine Phasenanschnittsteuerung) realisieren?
lg


----------



## ostermann (16 Juni 2014)

Hast du mal nach "Elektronische Last" gegoogelt? Da sollte es eigentlich reichlich Auswahl geben.
Hier z.B.:
http://www.datatec.de/Netzgeraet-Stromversorgung/Elektronische+Last/index.htm

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## jotschi (16 Juni 2014)

Ich suche eine Last bis 44kW!
Wäre eine Schaltung mit Thyristor und Widerständen vorstellbar? Ich hab ein paar Ansätze mit Phasenanschnittsteuerung gesehen.
Aber wie ich das über eine SPS ansteuern könnte???
lg


----------



## controlmyhome (16 Juni 2014)

Wir haben gerade leihweise eine solche Loadbank auf dem Hof stehen.

Da werden schlichtweg einzelne Widerstände kombiniert, die an Nennspannung diverse Leistungen ergeben: 1kW, 2kW, 4kW, 8kW, ...

Zwar kann man damit nicht Stufenlos die Leistung einstellen, das ist aber meist auch nicht nötig.

Ob man das mit Relais schaltet oder mit Thyristoren ist eigentlich egal. Thyristoren sind aber viel langlebiger und schalten schneller.

Ansteuern kan man das im Falle von Relais direkt mit Digitalausgängen und/oder Koppelrelais, für Thyristoren gibts Zündmodule.

Die Widerstände kann man sich bei Herstellern von Heizleitern wickeln lassen. Ein Kühlgebläse ist obligatorisch...


In unserem Falle ergibt sich übrigens eine Maximalleistung von 11000000 Watt (äh, nochmal die Nullen nachzählen: stimmt).


----------



## jotschi (16 Juni 2014)

Genau das hatten wir auch erst kürzlich hier. Erfüllt zwar die Funktion bzgl. Dauerlastprüfung, aber eben nicht um div. Lastmuster zu simulieren.


----------



## norustnotrust (16 Juni 2014)

bis 21kW gibts hier:
http://www.heidenpower.com/produkte...en/122-1306-zsac-ac-lasten-0,4-bis-21-kw.html

bis 50kW gibts hier:
http://www.et-system.de/de/produkte/elektronische-lasten/dc-lasten/elpslm-1000-w-50-kw.html

bis 200kW gibts hier:
http://www.stantronic.de/M9840B.html

Das Zauberwort lautet "elektronische Lasten"


----------



## ostermann (16 Juni 2014)

jotschi schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Last bis 44kW!
> Wäre eine Schaltung mit Thyristor und Widerständen vorstellbar? Ich hab ein paar Ansätze mit Phasenanschnittsteuerung gesehen.
> Aber wie ich das über eine SPS ansteuern könnte???
> lg



Gerade bei diesen Leistungen würde ich das nicht selber basteln, sondern von jemandem einkaufen, der das als sein Kerngeschäft macht...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## winnman (16 Juni 2014)

mit Solid State Relais einfach die div. Gruppen schalten, 

Die Widerstände so abstimmen, dass du zB im 250W Raster alles bis zur Nennleistung abdeckst. -> Fertig
10; 5; 2,5; 1,25; . . . kW in der SPS musst du dann nur die entsprechenden Stufen ausgeben, schon kannst du ein sauberes Lastprofil fahren.

Ich hab mal so was für einen provisorischen BHKW Prüfstand gebaut.
Für die Großen Lasten Industrie Heizgeräte (Ventilator einfach fremdversorgt), für kleinere Stufen Konvektoren, die Kleinste Stufe war eine 25W Glühbirne).
 War allerdings mit Schützen geschaltet, da hier keine große Schalthäufigkeit und keine besonders kurzen Schaltzeiten notwendig waren.


----------



## jotschi (17 Juni 2014)

Eine Regelung auf einen bestimmten Strom ist hier aber auch nicht möglich


----------



## controlmyhome (17 Juni 2014)

Wieso bestimmter Strom?

Du bist wirklich sicher dass du weißt was du willst oder brauchst?


----------



## winnman (17 Juni 2014)

warum soll das nicht machbar sein?

Strom messen, Differenz ausrechnen, entsprechende Stufe schalten (da wird die SPS noch nicht mal warm dabei )


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Juni 2014)

Über einen geeigneten Umrichter sollte es auch irgendwie möglich sein, die "Heizleistung" ins Netz zurück zu speisen. Falls diesem Prinzip nichts entgegenspricht, würde ich mich mit diesem Thema vertrauensvoll an die Siemens-Fachberatung wenden.


----------



## winnman (17 Juni 2014)

Spricht nichts dagegen, USV Anlagen ab einer gewissen Größe können so was standardmäßig.

Bei unterschiedlichen Spannungen wird das aber ein wenig problematisch (Zwischenkreis will halbwegs konstante Spannung, bzw. sollte diese nicht zu klein werden). 

Der Sinn einer Lastbank ist normalerweise Netzunabhängig Lasten zu simulieren (Notstromaggregate, Wechselrichter, . . .) Da sollen dann auch Sonderfälle dargestellt werden (Überlastung des Stromerzeugers, Lastsprünge, Unsymetrische Belastungen, Überlastung, . . .)

Nur sehr selten werden da Leistungen über einen längeren Zeitraum benötigt (Vernichtet). Eine Rückspeisung macht da nur in ganz seltenen Fällen tatsächlich Sinn.


----------



## element. (24 Juni 2014)

Schau mal hier nach der ZSAC Baureihe http://www.hoecherl-hackl.com


----------

